# I think the red pest has come!



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Help with the red pest please.*

I had just looked at one of my fish and from what it appears it looks as if there are these red blotches or spots near the front fins and on the tail of my blue paradise gourami... i looked it up and it says red blotches or stripes are known as the red pest. I was woundering if this bacterial disease is contageous and what i should probably to do help the fish. my tank is about 3 weeks new and i did not do a fishless cycle, instead the cycle is now going on with live plants and fish in the tank (i know wrong and pretty stupid on my behalf, but i didnt know any better). I have been adding stability to help the cycle move along, but now im worried about my fish that might have the red pest. any suggestions are highly appriciated. thank you for all your help everyone.


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

Well i found this product information on the internet - http://www.petdiscounters.com/c12/Anti-Bacteria-Treatment-4-ounce-p1216.html thought it says for use i have to remove the carbon in my filter, if i were to do this will this surley effect my cycling period??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It will slow cycling to remove any media from the filter (carbon is media) but it won't halt it. Cut open the cartridge, dump the carbon out, and put it back. Carbon has a bad habit of taking out the meds before they do any good.


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

So I should cut the net open dump out the carbon in the net then place the net back into the filter? and adding this antibiodic with the stability wont do any more harm to my fish?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

All antibiotics have side effects and toxicities. Scaleless fish esp. suffer. You always have to compare harm/benefit. Usually its best to treat disease. Some antibiotics can harm your biology and set your cycle back. You won't know about this one until you try. I would keep dosing with stability periodically (once a week or as directed) until you know your tank is cycled. Worst case, the antibiotic will kill the bugs in the stability and your filter and you will need to repeat the process after the treatment is over.



> So I should cut the net open dump out the carbon in the net then place the net back into the filter?


 If the carbon is in a filter floss pad or envelope, put the floss back in. If the carbon is just in a bag, you can set the whole bag aside. Hopefully, there is other media in your filter.


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

Would it make perfect sense to take the fish out and place him into another tank (with no filtration system) for the time being with the antibiotic added in the water?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know this one. How long disease can last in a tank with no fish depends on the disease. It would suck to cure the fish and then let them get sick again. With no filter the ammonia would get up there quick if you feed the fish, then you would have to change water to keep the fish alive and then remedicate. If it were me I'd treat the first tank and watch all the levels. But I really haven't dealt much with disease.


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

well i would only be putting the one fish that has the red pest in the 10 gallon tank. I figured i would have to change the water without a filter, but is that bacterial infection contagious?

Another thing, What about aquarium Salt?


----------

